

No more +1s — Bitbucket Issues now has voting - Lightning
http://blog.bitbucket.org/2013/08/14/no-more-1s-bitbucket-issues-now-has-voting/

======
conroy
I'm not sure this will solve the issue. Google Code has a similar concept and
popular issues still suffer from a deluge of +1s.

------
nycacorp
having a voting system is good, but Github has this feature already so why pay
for bitbucket when GitHub is just free. Also, voting is cool but unless you
have the development resources to tackle "popular" wanted issues all the plus
1s in the world won't help you.

